

Carry Your Desktop Anywhere with Portable Apps - shayan
http://howto.wired.com/wiredhowtos/index.cgi?page_name=carry_your_desktop_anywhere_with_portable_apps;action=display;category=Work

======
joeguilmette
logmein.com is amazing.

for those who dont use it, you run their version of a vnc server on your pc,
and then you can load what is basically a browser version of a vnc viewer from
their site.

so, basically you can vnc into your pc from any pc with an internet
connection. pretty sexy.

